# SOUTH WALES cruise to Event TT07



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

1st July Sunday Cruise from South Wales to Donnington for the TT07 National event 8) 
Meeting up just off Junction 24 of the M4 in Newport McDonalds car park NP18 2NX, Chepstow Road , Langstone , Early 7am, http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/asp/locator/index.asp use post code

then cruise up to the M5 ,meet up with a cruise from the South West then on to Donnington

Everyone welcome 

*LIST OF PEOPLE COMMING *

Conlechi 
O5prey
Major Problem
Yellow Peril
ttjay
chappers51
Gpower
Cass

Sally Woolacot , meeting at Stensham

Anyone else comming ? please let me know , don't want to be waiting for someone thats decided not to come !

if you are running late catch us up at Strensham where we will be stopping to meet the South West Cruise

Click my sig for tickets if you have not already got them :wink:

thread will be updated in the run up to the event

UPDATE ,
as well as the South West Cruise we will be meeting up with the West Midlands cruise as well ! 
we will fill the motorway with TT's 8)

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Mark

Will be there defo if I cannot get a hotel for the Saturday night

Big Up the Welsh Front 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Not sure I'll be going due to other committments, but I will be soo jealous of the cruise through the midlands.

:?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Count a Swansea representative in. I feel that missionary work abroad is so important!
8)


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I will try and be there, but im in the middle of moviing home so will see what happens!!!

I' let you know.

Thanks

MArk


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

wont be able to make it as i dont have a car at the moment


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't make this guys,but 'ave a good un :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Come on Guys ,
if you don't come you know you will regret it when you see the pictures :roll:

besides , im taking my car on the track ................i might need a lift back to Wales :wink:

Mark


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

if i had a car id love to go


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Not mentioned it to the missus yet, will get back to you. 

PS: This is the first year it hasn't clashed with a holiday away.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NUM_TT said:


> Not mentioned it to the missus yet, will get back to you.
> 
> PS: This is the first year it hasn't clashed with a holiday away.


Supprise her :wink: :roll:

book her up for a track session :wink:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Will let you know as soon as possible.

Anyone taking their wifes / other halves


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Will let you know as soon as possible.
> 
> Anyone taking their wifes / other halves


 Not mine , even though the 1st July is our wedding anniversary  :twisted:

She would rather clean the oven than stand around looking at cars all day ! ( her words...toned down a bit :wink: )

will cost me an expensive meal out the evening before though :x


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Quality Mark - :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be taking the missus - she thinks we're a bunch of sad old twats for wanting to do an annual event, but she's learned to humour me over the years!
Good to know you are taking your car on the track Mark. I've thought long and hard about it, but I'm ashamed to say my baby will be staying firmly in the paddock - my back seat is yours for a lift home if it all goes astray though!
:wink:


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Sorry Mark, will have to pass this time....i'm moving house myself!

Cant believe i'll be missing such a big get together......jealous ISNT the word! :evil:


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Mark, I am definately interested, although I am not yet a TTOC member  , I will have to see how things pan out with work, but will keep you up to date on my final decision wheather im able to attend or not.

Rhys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Hi Mark, I am definately interested, although I am not yet a TTOC member  , I will have to see how things pan out with work, but will keep you up to date on my final decision wheather im able to attend or not.
> 
> Rhys.


 Hi Rhys,
you don't have to be a TTOC member to come along , the tickets are a few quid more for non members ,

would be great if you could come along , its going to be a massive event 8)

Mark

Some pics of last years event 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Blatant bump just to get South Wales back up the list!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Blatant bump just to get South Wales back up the list!


 Not long to go now


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Just ordered and paid for my 2 tickets (I couldn't convince 'er indoors it was a lads only event!). No real point to this post, other than it puts South Wales back on the top of the thread list for a while!
8)


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

Any idea where you will meet up with the South West lot ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ooloocat said:


> Any idea where you will meet up with the South West lot ?


We will be comming up through Ross on Wye and then M50 to Join the M5 , Strencham Services North bound at around 8am ish (TBC )

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> ooloocat said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where you will meet up with the South West lot ?
> ...


Yep. That's the plan (especially since the south west lot look to be a little low on numbers at the mo).


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Shameless bump - somebody'll give me a b*llocking soon!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Shameless bump - somebody'll give me a b*llocking soon!


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:

counting down the days now


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mark,

Little question over on the Rep Forum for you and Rhod re the South West and Wales cruises on Sunday


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

hopefully if i pick my tt up saturday ill be coming(if i can still get tickets)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> hopefully if i pick my tt up saturday ill be coming(if i can still get tickets)


nice one , whats the spec on your TT ,

you will be able to buy tickets on the gate 

Mark


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

if i got to pay on the gate will i still be with the crowd or placed somewhere else?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> if i got to pay on the gate will i still be with the crowd or placed somewhere else?


 Nope , in with the rest of us 

i paid on the gate last year , no problems

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*UPDATE *

As well as the South West Cruise we will be meeting up with the west Midlands cruise as well !!

Opening thread updated 
*
Not Long now folks *

if you wern't sure before , its not too late to join the fun , .... go on you know you will regret it if you don't come :roll:

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

West Midlands?? I guess the language barrier will be more of a worry than I first thought, but what the heck - at least we'll have our cars in common!
:lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Hi People,

I've been trying to compile a map of the Sunday routes here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 547607&z=7

Please let me know if there's any mistakes or corrections that need to be made (particularly on timings).


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Rhod, 
Could you could pop down to Swansea first thing to make sure I'm awake please?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I've been trying to compile a map of the Sunday routes here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 547607&z=7
> 
> Please let me know if there's any mistakes or corrections that need to be made (particularly on timings).


 thanks Rhod,
good helpful map [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

conlechi said:


> chappers51 said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully if i pick my tt up saturday ill be coming(if i can still get tickets)
> ...


this is the link to it mate

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=89539


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Just saying hello, I look forward to meeting up with you lot on the sunday.

How many of you is there going to be? So far theres a whopping 4 of us on the southwest cruise up! 
:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hope to confirm numbers this week , should be a good one

See you Sunday

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

HI ALL
THIS IS MY FIRST POST OF MANY I AM SURE, JUST JOINED THE FORUM AND TTOC LOOKING FORWARD TO SUNDAY ALTHOUGH I HAVENT BOOKED TICKETS YET WILL IT BE SAFE TO BUY THEM AT THE GATE ON THE DAY?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

yellow peril said:


> HI ALL
> THIS IS MY FIRST POST OF MANY I AM SURE, JUST JOINED THE FORUM AND TTOC LOOKING FORWARD TO SUNDAY ALTHOUGH I HAVENT BOOKED TICKETS YET WILL IT BE SAFE TO BUY THEM AT THE GATE ON THE DAY?


Welcome what colour is your TT :wink: yes you can get tickets on the door
Try a post in the mk1 Forum saying Hi


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

CHEERS YELLOW TT
YEP SORRY MATE MINES YELLOW TOO (IMOLA I BELIEVE) NOT MANY OF US BRAVE ENOUGH OR STUPID ENOUGH


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

yellow peril said:


> CHEERS YELLOW TT
> YEP SORRY MATE MINES YELLOW TOO (IMOLA I BELIEVE) NOT MANY OF US BRAVE ENOUGH OR STUPID ENOUGH


All the best people drive yellow TTs :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> HI ALL
> THIS IS MY FIRST POST OF MANY I AM SURE, JUST JOINED THE FORUM AND TTOC LOOKING FORWARD TO SUNDAY ALTHOUGH I HAVENT BOOKED TICKETS YET WILL IT BE SAFE TO BUY THEM AT THE GATE ON THE DAY?


 Hi Yellow Peril ,
yep no problem , you can buy tickets on the gate

see you on Sunday 

Mark


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I am buying mine on the gate


----------



## kerri1612 (Aug 28, 2006)

Any idea wat time it will be from Newport??????


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kerri1612 said:


> Any idea wat time it will be from Newport??????


 Hi Kerri

7am ish from the Coldra roundabout just off the M4 Junction 24

Keep an eye on the first post of this thread for final details etc

are you comming along ? 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Mark

I may be coming up with the cruise on the Sunday. Cannot get anywhere to stay yet.

What time are you meeting and where etc

How many from the South Wales lot are meeting

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I may be coming up with the cruise on the Sunday. Cannot get anywhere to stay yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Jay,
will be meeting up just off the M4 Junction 24 in the McDonalds car park at 7 am

Will be putting up final details on opening post and confirm numbers on Weds / Thursday 
Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice One Mark


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Mark,

Going to have to give it a miss again this year... Here's hoping the weather stays good for you all, and the scamera's are in bed at that time in the morning.

Have fun chaps!

Jep


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Well it looks like we will be meeting up with you just south of Bham 8)

Looks like this one will be good :wink:

Just a quick note to let you all know that from the M42/M40 junction up to the M6 the M42 is Littered with digital speed cameras so  be careful , they are on poles on the side of the motorway


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

just of curiosity do we know how many cars leaving from newport?


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

mark when you say mcdonalds car park do u mean the one buy morrisons in rogerstone


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chappers51 said:


> mark when you say mcdonalds car park do u mean the one buy morrisons in rogerstone


 No mate , just off J24 of the M4 , the Coldra roundabout , the Celtic manor resort is on the hill behind it .

Mark

Map link below , use postcode for locator *NP18 2NX* Chepstow Road , Langstone

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/asp/locator/index.asp


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark
I am defo coming up with you lot now on Sunday - My Wife doesn't want to go afterall - so i will be billy no mates

See Ya Sunday


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> Mark
> I am defo coming up with you lot now on Sunday - My Wife doesn't want to go afterall - so i will be billy no mates
> 
> See Ya Sunday


 Don't worry Jay,
my wife's not comming either , were the lucky ones :wink:

See you Sunday


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks,
who's comming for definate then ???

I will be adding a list of people comming on the first post

Come on guys don't be shy

Mark


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

Will all ready be up there, got a family do in stoke on the saturday, too close not to go. Wot time you leaving for home? Would love to join you driving back into the principality!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely coming, and I've got 2 gold wristbands to prove it. I'm hoping I won't need blow-up armbands to go with them!!

By the way, in case my missus asks anybody about a P-torque remap it costs Â£50....the married guys will understand straight away.


Emyr


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

hi Mark 
Definatley coming cant wait for my first cruise and first TT event.

see you all sunday

Mat


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

See you at Strensham at 08.15. Weather permitting. Not sure if I'll go if it's raining - yes, I know I'm a wimp. Hate driving in those conditions. Drove down from Yorkshire last Monday - nuff said!!

I'll text you, Mark, if I'm not coming.

Ta 

Sally


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

im deffinately up for it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> See you at Strensham at 08.15. Weather permitting. Not sure if I'll go if it's raining - yes, I know I'm a wimp. Hate driving in those conditions. Drove down from Yorkshire last Monday - nuff said!!
> 
> I'll text you, Mark, if I'm not coming.
> 
> ...


 Hi Sally,
weather looks to to be sunshine and showers on Sunday according to BBCi weather forcast so should be ok , it wont be a race up so dont worry too much

See you Sunday , hopefully

Mark


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Mark,
That's good news about the weather. I am so looking forward to it.

I shall have to pick your brains to explain how I can put a photo and all the things about my car on the site. I've not had much luck lately.

See you on Sunday

Sal


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I've spent the afternoon cleaning the car, even though we're due heavy rain tomorrow. 

*Only 2 more sleeps to go!!*


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Spent the afternoon cleaning the car too. I'm lucky to be able to put mine in a garage so it will at least keep dry tomorrow.  

Very shiney Misano Red, grey leather upholstery, so far nothing special added to it. Sunday I might be tempted. :wink:

It had better be sunny on Sunday or I will not be a happy bunny :x :x

See you at Strensham.
Sally


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cleaned mine on Thursday , nice and snug in the garage til Sunday morning :roll:

I've been driving our A2 1.4 tdi since then  .............the TT will feel so fast in comparison :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys,
i have just updated the first post with who's comming etc ,

Meeting at Mcdonalds car park just off the coldra roundabout J24 ,

eastbound exit J24 on to coldra roundabout , stay in the middle lane , take 2nd exit (langstone) go to next roundabout you will pass Mcdonalds on your right ,hotel also , go right around the roundabout to enter the carpark on your left

I will have some directions for you all but it could be worth checking out the following map (blue route )
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 3&z=7&om=1

7am

See you all Sunday 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all SUNDAY


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

See you all Sunday at Strensham   Another first timer 8)

Wife says I stink of car polish, can't think why :roll: :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hectors-House said:


> See you all Sunday at Strensham   Another first timer 8)
> 
> Wife says I stink of car polish, can't think why :roll: :wink:


 See you tomorrow

Mark


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

im gutted got up this morning got in the car went to pull realised somthing wasnt right looked round the car had a punctured tyre not happy got to try and get it repaired now


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

What a great day ,

*a big thanks* to all those that came along and made the cruise up entertaining :twisted: :twisted:

good to see some familiar faces and to meet some new folks as well 

hope you all had a good time

We were lucky with the weather especially for the track stuff ,

look forward to seeing you at the next local event

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Mark,
Thanks for organising the cruise so well, that last stretch towards Donington with a motorway full of TT's (and a bemused coach driver) was amazing! Nice to meet the other Welsh guys, and look forward to the next local event.
Emyr


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys,
now were all in the mood anyone fancy cruising down to the Ace Cafe meet 8)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Anyone got any photo's of the cruise up ?

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, funnily enough....... 'er indoors took some ok shots (and a fair amount of dross!). I'm going to have a sift through them tonight, and post the best ones of the cruise in this thread so that they're easier to find.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Well, funnily enough....... 'er indoors took some ok shots (and a fair amount of dross!). I'm going to have a sift through them tonight, and post the best ones of the cruise in this thread so that they're easier to find.


 Nice one  ,

Look forward to seeing them , most of mine were naff or out of focus 

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Definately maybe on the cruise to the Ace Cafe as long as the time is sensible. Any more?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Mark's already booked his slot and I'm giving it some serious thought - looks like another cruise then!! :twisted:

Photos are being sorted tomorrow evening, so I'll email you some decent ones Alex.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Diolch


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Dim problem o gwbl - mae'n hyfryd i weld Cymraeg ar yr estyll! Bydd llawer o bobl yn ddryslyd iawn y prynhawn 'ma!!
8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Definately maybe on the cruise to the Ace Cafe as long as the time is sensible. Any more?


 Go on ... you know you want to :wink:

Link http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Mark


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry for being a little late with the pics, have been busy at work
anyway here they are,
if any one wants a copy, send me your email and i will send them on.
i have a lot more but these are the first ones
enjoy
fraser


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great pics Fraser 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Pics now in AbsoluTTe 14 , mine arrived on the mat this morning  
Some good cruise pics with us South Wales TT'ers in em 8)

Mark


----------

